# Happy Herc!



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

I took these pics this morning of my Herc asleep in his pigloo snuggling up to his favorite toy snake. He looks like he's having the sweetest dreams ever, so I thought I'd share!
[attachment=1:ky249qkg]Snake Smile 1 shrunk.jpg[/attachment:ky249qkg][attachment=0:ky249qkg]Snake Smile 2 shrunk.jpg[/attachment:ky249qkg]


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Awwww, he is so adorable.


----------



## ReginasMommy (Apr 13, 2011)

So smiley! He's so cute!


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

He looks absolutely content. So happy and snuggled in. 

Thanks for sharing - you dud my heart good!


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

Thanks guys, I couldn't resist sharing his little smiley face!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

He must have been dreaming about something good with a smile like that,i'm guessing mealies. :lol:


----------



## morgan (Mar 29, 2011)

Dawww, that is too cute. Love his big smile!


----------



## leopardhedgehog (Nov 18, 2010)

He looks so peaceful and happy!!!! What a cute picture, thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Awwwe! I love it! He's so sweet & adorable & cuddly!! Those are some special pictures.


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

he is such a smiler


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Herc sleeping on that little stuffed animal like a pillow is heart melting


----------



## Julie Stuhr (Mar 21, 2010)

How sweet 
My Bodil also got a snake like that, but she only likes balls and her pink mouse.


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

That is sooo precious!!

I have a little pink rabbit in Kashi's cage, but he doesn't seem to pay much attention to it


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

Thanks everyone! Herc adores that snake. He also has a little stuffed moose he drags around by the antlers. :lol:


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

So sweet!


----------



## RalphsMum (Oct 14, 2010)

oh my! Check out that grin...what a sweet heart.
Great pics


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Now what a happy boy Herc is!! This picture just made my day!


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Oops I made a double post, sorry.


----------



## pearlthehedgie (Feb 15, 2011)

That's so cute! We never actually see Pearl sleeping because she's always under a mountain of fleece... :roll:


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

hercsmom said:


> Thanks everyone! Herc adores that snake. He also has a little stuffed moose he drags around by the antlers. :lol:


Awwwe! We have a little stuffed moose with Cholla, but all he does is push him out of the way to find the treats behind him. :roll:


----------



## Julie Stuhr (Mar 21, 2010)

hercsmom said:


> Thanks everyone! Herc adores that snake. He also has a little stuffed moose he drags around by the antlers. :lol:


Bodil also got a moose, my ferrets got them at a ferret show in Denmark


----------



## KathyTNY (Jan 21, 2011)

Gosh, I love his smile!!!!!

Thanks for sharing! I love looking at other pogs!!!!!! No two are alike!

KathyTNY


----------



## banzer_kadaj (Apr 21, 2011)

whoa.. hahaha.. he smiley 
like me.. :lol:


----------

